# Southern California Haunt Association (SCHA) ... or better!



## hirez00

A friend of mine mentioned that he met someone that was part of "The Southern California Haunt Association". Supposedly it is a group of people that all get together once or twice a month and swap ideas and share knowledge.

When I went to the SCHA website, it was nothing more than a "yahoo group" that when I tried to email or subscribe, the emails bounce back. I even emailed the guy he met with to get more information, but never got a response.

Does anyone know about this SCHA group?

-------

This got me thinking ... since I got no feedback or reply ... perhaps "I" need to start my own group for people in (Southern) California that does what this other group supposedly does ... or doesn't.

I have a large office space, and have a lot of "movie" contacts and would love to share and collaborate with other "home haunters" ... Maybe do some group buys, or road trips to get the infamous "blue / pink foam" that is so hard to get in California, project builds, etc. I am sure there are other people like me that would have loads of insite and skills to offer that would benefit everyone involved. Who knows.

The question becomes ... would there be any interest ... or would I just be dreaming that people really do have the same interest in California. Would it be worth my time to set up and then find out there is no one out there.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## The Archivist

Hell, I'd join as long as the meeting site wasn't too far away. I'm in the SFV so a club in this area or relatively close would be perfect.


----------



## snigglez

what area of Southern Cali are you talking about?


----------



## trickortreat

*CalHauntS*

I think they mean CalHauntS (California Haunters Society) www.calhaunts.com of which there is a Southern California group and a Northern California group. 

The Southern California group has been meeting monthly for 6 years. It is absolutely free to join and attend the meetings, which are usually potluck lunches in the backyards of various members. People bring unwanted props and other Halloween-related items and those are given away during the door-prize drawing. Then an instructor teaches the Make-and-Take, where you can take home a prop that you make that day. The only money involved in the club is for the materials of the prop. Sometimes the Make-and-Take is not prop-building, but rather hands-on instruction on using an air-brush, welding, or applying haunt make-up. The meeting locations so far in 2010 have been: Simi Valley, Upland, Moreno Valley and Burbank, and the next one is in Nuevo in Riverside County, so you can see they are somewhat spread out. The attendence numbers around 50 people, many who come to the meetings simply to socialize with other haunters and pick their brains. There is also a chat forum and often group-buys are arranged so that discounted rates can be had, and in November there is a viewing of videos of members haunts. Please check the website and contact them for more info.

If someone here belongs to the Northern Calif, feel free to add info for that group, too.


----------



## hirez00

Here is the SCHA ... the one I was told about that I could only find a yahoo group for: The Southern California Haunter Association (SCHA)

If I was to organize a new "haunt" group ... it would be based around the San Fernando Valley / Los Angeles ... but would be open to anyone who was willing to attend or join from ANYWHERE in California.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

I would be down for one in the L.A. area for sure.


----------



## streakn

I live in the OC, but don't think i'd be able to make it to any meetings. I work on the weekends.


----------



## trickortreat

Oh, okay- I checked the link. Never heard of that group, although the description sounds like CalHauntS. Probably not surprising, since some other states contacted CalHauntS in order to base their meet-in-person group on the CalHauntS's format. You are welcome to join our group, and perhaps you can rideshare with our members who attend regularly from Agoura Hills and Moorpark in the SFV, plus the Simi members I already mentioned (who are a couple that specialize in fright effects for the movies). I'm probably missing some others. 

Broadening the region beyond a few counties has been helpful in that it attracts people with a broader range of skills; we have the founders of well-known haunt info sites Scary Terry's Halloween Page (servo guru and one of the first with a vortex tunnel) and wolfstone.halloweenhost.com (writer of detailed illustrated directions on a number of projects; see his technology page.)


----------



## Warrant2000

I've just joined the CalHaunts SOCAL group, although it's a far drive for me in San Diego. I can tell you it is a large group with a wealth of smart folks. Their build schedule is laid out for an entire year with people assigned to host and organize.

Meetings have potlucks, prop demo's, tech demo's, build instructions, actual build (you build it there and take this home with you), and raffles. At my very first meeting I won a battery-powered throbbing bloody heart prop that will work perfectly in my labratory. 

For the San Diego area, we have a new Garage of Evil SOCA Chapter - we had a M&T last weekend.


----------



## BadTableManor

streakn said:


> I live in the OC, but don't think i'd be able to make it to any meetings.


OC here too. Everything in So Cal's too far. Too bad someone couldn't start an Orange County chapter. I'm just sayin...


----------



## trickortreat

Hilber Graf of Forbidden Jungle in Costa Mesa tried to start one about 3 years ago and was unsuccessful. He died about 5 months ago.


----------



## Junit

It would definately be worth your time!! - well... as long as there are enough people around who enjoy Halloween as everyone here does. But then again you could always convert more  I say go for it! You've got the set up, the plan, and the passion for something ya love.


----------



## HHSD

Hey guys, I would love to know more about San Diego area groups, maybe even south OC people. I am a pro haunter who recently discovered this forum and would love to talk to some of you. I could even host an event at my haunt. PM me for more info.


----------



## bruiser1904

BadTableManor said:


> OC here too. Everything in So Cal's too far. Too bad someone couldn't start an Orange County chapter. I'm just sayin...



I'm in O.C. too..Los Alamitos to be exact...I do my haunt in lakewood.. My Brother and I would be down to get together with people from this area...I think an O.C. chapter would be a great Idea

Bruiser


----------



## Halstaff

HHSD said:


> Hey guys, I would love to know more about San Diego area groups, maybe even south OC people. I am a pro haunter who recently discovered this forum and would love to talk to some of you. I could even host an event at my haunt. PM me for more info.


Here's the link to our San Diego group. 
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/goesocachapter
We've met a couple of times and just did an LED make and take. We're working on putting together a pneumatic pop up project.


----------



## streakn

bruiser1904 said:


> I'm in O.C. too..Los Alamitos to be exact...I do my haunt in lakewood.. My Brother and I would be down to get together with people from this area...I think an O.C. chapter would be a great Idea
> 
> Bruiser


Sweet, your hired as President. All in favor say Aye...all opposed..."crickets", lol. See how easy that was. haha


----------



## BadTableManor

streakn said:


> Sweet, your hired as President. All in favor say Aye...all opposed..."crickets", lol. See how easy that was. haha


Aye!!! 

Yes, an OC chapter would be great. I'd love to learn electrical stuff, as I'm mostly a crafter.


----------



## bruiser1904

UMMMM, El Presidente is no bueno...lol

so when do we all want to get together?

oh ya, bonus, I just found out today that i'm gonna get a bunch of 4x8 sheets of plywood for freeeeee and they are all in new good condition.


----------



## Johan

I believe the group mentioned in the first post was created by a member of Calhaunts but is aiming more for professional level attendees. I remember seeing a post in their forum on the subject. 

Calhaunts is an amazing group but I am also from OC, so it is difficult to make it to all the meetings. I really wish I could because there is an amazing amount of talent there from which to learn.


----------



## ter_ran

Hello all!
I truly wish we had more haunt associations period in Southern California. There were many novice to expert home haunts in the General Southern California area back a few years ago but it seems as if many are quiting year after year...  

My residence/home haunt is located in the San Bernardino Co, City of Northern Rialto, CA(Formerly Haunted Fontana, CA since 1990). I have only heard of 4 to 5 reputable home haunters out here within 20 mile radius. No disrespect to all upcoming newbies to the haunted underworld! I invite ALL participation! We locals get together once upon a blue moon but I would love to get involved with something having more organization ya know. If anyone knows of any local haunters that would like to get involved, lets act on this and let me know. Thank you for reading and everyone's support! Halloween Shall Live Forever!!! 

Randall(ter_ran)
Annually active Southern California Home-Haunter since 1990


----------



## Johan

I highly suggest the Calhaunts group mentioned earlier in the thread for those in the IE and points North. Very nice collection of people and many have skill sets to rival the best this site has to offer.


----------



## murtisha

Wish someone would start one in the Los Angeles area!


----------



## pandora

I'm in Simi Valley - and I'm all for a So Cal haunt group.....count me in!


----------



## hirez00

I was trying to get one started in So Cal (Northridge / Burbank / San Fernando) but there didn't seem to be any interest.

If I'm wrong ... then I'm game.


----------



## Halstaff

We have members from all over Southern California that come to the CalHaunts South meetings. Even though most of the meetings are IE to Long Beach, I make the drive from San Diego. We will be making event timers at the August meeting.
Check it out at http://www.calhaunts.com/


----------



## pandora

Just an FYI - I requested to be added as a member to calhaunts.com on Monday and as of today, I haven't received any notice of being approved.


----------



## Dminor

pandora said:


> Just an FYI - I requested to be added as a member to calhaunts.com on Monday and as of today, I haven't received any notice of being approved.


I requested to become a member last year, but had a few questions, and never heard back from them.

But I'm in the SFV and would definitely be interested!


----------



## pandora

Thanks Dminor - I joined before and had a similar experience. I'm really glad it's not just me. I posted on the new members area and some other posts, and didn't really get much response, if any (that was a couple of years ago). I've been very happy here on Halloweenforum because everyone is so active, responsive and helpful but I'd love to have a local group. At a minimum it would be nice just to have the local haunt/yard haunt addresses of people nearby. Usually I read the newspapers to get local addresses (LA Times, Daily News, the Acorn, etc.) but most people aren't listed on there AND I'd like to see more.


----------



## Halstaff

Dminor said:


> I requested to become a member last year, but had a few questions, and never heard back from them.
> 
> But I'm in the SFV and would definitely be interested!


Why don't you put in another membership request and I'll let the membership chairman know that a couple of people have applied.


----------



## greaseballs80

I would love to join a group, are there any in the San Francisco Bay Area?


----------



## Dark lord

greaseballs80 said:


> I would love to join a group, are there any in the San Francisco Bay Area?


Unfortunately not around here in the SF bay area.....  Only a few on of us on this side of the bridge, a couple east bay & a couple in Mt View- San jose areas.
Would be nice if there was a place we could meet, just not sure more than 3-4 if that would/could show........
I've been trying to work with a couple of the community buildings (SSF & SB ) to allow me to host a "haunting 101" for locals that would be interested in doing more with they're home set ups & learning how to build cool props,electronic,etc. 
So far a lot of maybe's......but I haven't given up on the idea !


----------



## MikeBru

Hirez00. I am in, I live in Chatsworth. Until recently I thought I was a lone haunter in this part of the world. Set up a group, your idea sounded good to me and there seems to be some interest. Hope you move ahead with this.


----------



## pandora

Maybe we could experiment with a smaller group - say San Fernando Valley and Simi Valley to start with. Obviously anyone that wants to drive is more than welcome - but just to get a basic (albeit a very large) area. It seems like there's quite a few people that would fall within that group. There are people that I know in Simi that haven't chimed in that might be interested as well....Thoughts?


----------



## pandora

pandora said:


> Just an FYI - I requested to be added as a member to calhaunts.com on Monday and as of today, I haven't received any notice of being approved.


P.S. I still haven't heard anything today either - 3 days.......tick tock


----------



## trickortreat

*northern california group*



greaseballs80 said:


> I would love to join a group, are there any in the San Francisco Bay Area?


http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/goecalhauntsnorcalgroup
and check "CalHauntsNorCal" on Facebook, too.

Here's an example of the talent one of the members brings to the table: 
YouTube- Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009


----------



## MikeBru

Simi Valley and San Fernando Valley meet would be perfect for me. Let me know when this gets rolling.


----------



## pandora

I got an answer from Calhaunts yesterday, so we'll see what happens. I"d still be interested in meeting up, maybe in Porter Ranch area or something in the middle of the two valleys. Just maybe meet up, see how shows up (important) and talk about what we'd like to achieve, what we're good at, etc. Any takers?


----------



## MikeBru

Taker. Porter Ranch would work well for me.


----------



## arthur

hey all i want in too... i just messages pandora but incase anyone else wants to contact me pls do so.. live in so cal.. glendale to be exact and have access to just about any tools needed.


----------



## Arlita

Hey you guys I moved to the midwest in 2007, but lived and worked in the Chatsworth area for about 20 years, just think how many props we could have built if we only knew. I am very thankful for this site it lets haunters get together otherwise we would be on our own and feel alone. Hope you guys do get together and build some great props.


----------



## bruiser1904

Ok, so what about all of us down here in Orange County and east and southern L.A> county?

Are we gonna start a haunt association up?


----------



## MrOCT31

I've been in CalHaunts since 2004 and most of our meetings are in and around the 10 and 57 freeways so O.C.'s not as far away as I am in Valencia! We usually end up having meetings in W.L.A, North Hollywood and Chatsworth about once each year but we end up meeting about 2-4 times a year at Maniac Mansion which is in Covina not far from the 57. We do have some meetings in the I.E. but it's not that often. We only have 9 workshop meetings a year, no meeting in Oct. for obvious reasons, but we do a Knotts Scary Farm night with the group, and none in Dec. We have a video/picture meeting at Scary Terry's house in Nov. so no building just basking in all our haunt glory. It really is a great group of haunters so I really recommend checking us out.


----------



## Halstaff

MrOCT31 said:


> I've been in CalHaunts since 2004 and most of our meetings are in and around the 10 and 57 freeways so O.C.'s not as far away as I am in Valencia! We usually end up having meetings in W.L.A, North Hollywood and Chatsworth about once each year but we end up meeting about 2-4 times a year at Manic Mansion which is in Covina not far from the 57. We do have some meetings in the I.E. but it's not that often. We only have 9 workshop meetings a year, no meeting in Oct. for obvious reasons, but we do a Knotts Scary Farm night with the group, and none in Dec. We have a video/picture meeting at Scary Terry's house in Nov. so no building just basking in all our haunt glory. It really is a great group of haunters so I really recommend checking us out.


Don't forget that we get one meeting a year in San Diego. I get a break and don't have to drive up this month like I usually do although it's always worth it.
MrOct, Are you going to make the meeting down here?


----------



## MrOCT31

It doesn't look like it. My kids are competitive swimmers and of course meets and or practice is always on the weekend so my Saturdays are usually filled. I'm lucky nowadays to make it to 3 meetings a year! It won't always be like this, just another 6 years until the last one is done and off to college! Hopefully, I'm still around then!


----------



## Pirate Chris

I'm in Ventura. I'd be happy to join a SFV/Simi group. Thinking about the calhaunts group. But I'm not sure how often I can make it to the 10/57 area. So very much going on in my life. LOL


----------



## MikeBru

So, what is going on with the SFV. Is a meeting being set up?


----------



## Gryphon

Im interested in cal haunts and any others that may be in the SFV area. Emailed CalHaunts havent heard back from them.


----------



## trickortreat

Gryphon said:


> Im interested in cal haunts and any others that may be in the SFV area. Emailed CalHaunts havent heard back from them.


How long ago did you email them? The New Member Coordinator asks to allow for a 2-day turn-around on replies, and I know they are busy setting up their walk-through haunt right now.


----------



## Halstaff

We just lost one of our members this week and everyone's in a bit of shock at CalHaunts South so response time might be a bit delayed.
Our haunt community lost a very special man who will be greatly missed.


----------



## MrOCT31

Yep I think we're all just a bit stunned right now with the loss and for me it's the speed at which it happened. Hadn't even had time to digest the news he was ill and then he's gone. Really puts life in perspective on just how quickly it can be over. I like what someone said on the group message board that they'll miss that twinkle in his eye, that's exactly how I saw him. RIP MM.


----------



## trickortreat

Halstaff and MrOCT31, I hope I didn't sound callous- I was not current on my CalHaunts email and did not know MM had passed when I wrote that last post. 

MrOCT31, everythng you wrote rings true for me too. Jay wants to make a photo CD for Deb, so I went through Dennis's photo archive last night and pulled some pics. There was a shot of you and MM building something at TomS's in 2007, back in MM's early days with the group. 
I also called Deb and she was grateful for those last days together and that it was peaceful. She sounded strong and has had what sounds like tons of support from CalHaunts, his coworkers, etc. She plans to move near family in Yucaipa and still be active in the haunt community in some way.

Gryphon, have you heard back yet?


----------



## Gryphon

No I haven't heard back yet. Figure ill hear something eventually


----------



## Kngtmre

BUMP!!!

Simi Valley here...looking for a Ventura or SFV group to be a part of.

Pandora had messaged me about a Simi Haunters site. I will message her to find out the status if anyone is interested.


----------

